# Hyper ovulation symptoms????



## nann3r

I've been taking supplement to help me hyperovulate. This is my first cycle on them, and I'm cur renting ovulating. I had a +opk yesterday and now today I'm having the worst cramps in my left ovary! I've NEVER been able to "feel" ovulation. But I swear that's what's happening right now. Could that mean I'm hyperovulating? Help!


----------



## lisap2008

What are you taking?. I always have cramps at ovulation alot of women feel it because when we TTC were paying more attention to our bodys. 

OHSS 
Symptoms of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome often begin within 10 days after using injectable medications to stimulate ovulation. Symptoms can range from mild to severe and may worsen or improve over time.

With mild to moderate ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, symptoms can include:

Mild to moderate abdominal pain that may come and go
Abdominal bloating or increased waist size
Nausea
Vomiting
Diarrhea
Tenderness in the area of your ovaries
Some women who use injectable fertility drugs get a mild form of OHSS, which goes away after about a week. If pregnancy occurs, however, symptoms of OHSS may worsen and last several days to weeks.


With severe ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, you might have:

Rapid weight gain &#8212; such as 5 pounds (2.3 kilograms) in one day or 10 pounds (4.5 kilograms) in three days or more
Severe abdominal pain
Severe, persistent nausea and vomiting
Decreased urination
Dark urine
Shortness of breath
Tight or enlarged abdomen
Dizziness


If you're having fertility treatments and you experience symptoms of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, tell your doctor. Even if you have a mild case of OHSS, your doctor will want to observe you for sudden weight gain or worsening symptoms.

Contact your doctor right away if you develop breathing problems or pain in your legs during your fertility treatment. This may indicate an urgent situation that needs prompt medical attention.


----------

